

π% of 1337 ≈ 42 - twobar
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%CF%80%25+of+1337

======
Rhapso
Does this indicate the meaning of life is a 1337 amount of pie?

------
kyteland
(-1 + 3) * 3 * 7 = 42

------
spicyj
Just about 42.0030938. Impressive.

------
Tichy
2*23-4 = 42

------
jbhelms
I only saw the movie, in the book did they ever mention why 42 is the meaning
of everything?

~~~
pohl
It's "the answer to life, the universe, and everything", a result arrived at
after a mind-bogglingly powerful computer thought for millennia. After
revealing this result, it was soon discovered that the answer only made sense
if one knew the question - which no one did. (If I'm recalling correctly.)

But now we know the question is "what is pi perent of leet, rounded to the
nearest integer?"

~~~
mattmillr
So they built a more-mind-bogglingly powerful computer to compute the
question. You really should read the book(s) to find out what happens next...

~~~
edge17
maybe i'm a bit slow on the uptake this morning, but what's the book you're
referring to..?

~~~
grinnbearit
The Hitchiker's guide to the galaxy series
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhikers_Guide_to_the_Ga...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhikers_Guide_to_the_Galaxy)

------
MaysonL
Not quite as mind-boggling as Euler's identity, but good.

------
abmask
try this: (SQRT(200)/(4.5 + 158/99900)) + 5/(9x10^-9) = pi!

(SQRT means square root)

I came up with this approximation to pi on my own ;)

------
martythemaniak
Whoa.

